# Diablo 3 Beta EU-Clients jetzt verfügbar!



## Karli1994 (14. März 2012)

Eine erfreuliche Nachricht für alle die den DE-Client Testen wollen.
Seit heute Nacht hat es Blizz endlich hinbekommen das die EU-Clients laufen.


----------

